# G'day!



## skunk-kusai (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello there!  

I'm Tamara, 28yrs &amp; live in Melbourne, Australia. I am a Veterinary Nurse &amp; Live Exhibits Keeper.

I recently aquired a hatchling Giant Green Mantid (Hierodula majuscula) &amp; I am absolutely smitten!!! I have a lot to learn about these amazing creatures, hence why I joined this forum. I am yet to discover whether Manny (yes, very original) is male or female... I have an inkling Manny may be female, as I have counted approx 5-6 abdominal sections. Which brings me to the question, when &amp; how is the best way to sex a mantid??? Though I will probably find this out when I start reading the forum...

Anyhoo, I look forward to learning about mantids from you all  

P.S. I've attached a recent photo of Manny &lt;3


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome welcome!  

http://mantidforum.n...?showtopic=7110

This thread will help you accurately sex your mantid, although I think (not positive) that it's a female. Now, I could be wrong because I don't have the correct view to say for sure. I have a mantid named Manny too, except he's not really green anymore like he used to be when I named him


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome.  This is a great place to learn.


----------



## ismart (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 17, 2010)

welcome! You'll learn tons here.


----------



## novaz (Sep 17, 2010)

Gday Tamara  

Welcome

This is a great place to learn about ya Mantid

Royz


----------



## shorty (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, good to have you here.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice little Mantis you got there Tamara. Welocme to the Forum.

-Kevin


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Derek (Sep 17, 2010)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome Tamara


----------

